# Surprise!



## thals (Jun 20, 2008)

Python pops out of 10th-floor unit toilet in Darwin.

http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/06/20/4434_ntnews.html

What a surprise! :shock: lol


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 20, 2008)

hahahah :shock:  You wouldnt want to be bitten by a 1.8m Black headed on the butt,especially in a posh hotel! :shock::lol:


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that even possiable??


----------



## Adzo (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like the builders gonna get in trouble. He was told to install a bidet, not a boidae.


----------



## swaddo (Jun 20, 2008)

lol ... that has got to be close to the worst joke ever


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 20, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Looks like the builders gonna get in trouble. He was told to install a bidet, not a boidae.



Boodoom tsh. Nice one.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2008)

i read an article where that happened in the US a while ago!!

how cool though, i'd love to have that greet me in the morning!


----------



## Leezel73 (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to live in Darwin, and this sort of thing would probably make the front page!!! hahahaha


----------



## NTCOASTAL (Jun 20, 2008)

We live in Darwin and yes it made the front page. A good change from crocs, cyclones, runamok teens. (if you have lived here you will know what we mean)


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 22, 2008)

they caught herpes in the toilet ha ha


----------



## bubbaloush (Jun 22, 2008)

its bad i know


----------

